# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Windows Workflow Foundation >  Relancer un workflow persist suspendu

## rose77

Bonjour, 

J'aimerai relanc un workflow persist qui a t suspendu suite  une erreur.
Ce que j'ai fais est : 

_WorkflowInstance wi= workflowRuntime.GetWorkflow(new Guid("10FC28BF-16B2-4B81-88DD-44B46E534056"));
   wi.Load();
   wi.Resume();_

Mais je vois que le workflow ne s'xecute pas. 

J'ai vu qu'en faisant juste le LOAD, ceci rechargeait le workflow en mmoire mais ne s'xecutait pas. 
Donc j'ai fais un RESUME et cela n'a pas l'air de marcher.
J'ai essay aussi de faire un _scheduler.RunWorkflow(wi.InstanceId);_ (juste apres mon resume et/ou load) mais cela ne marche pas non plus.

Alors soit ce n'est vraiment pas ce qu'il faut faire ou bien il me manque une tape.

J'aimerai juste que l'execution de ce workflow reprenne l ou il a t suspendu.

Merci de votre aide ,

Cordialement,

----------


## pschiit

Pour recharger un workflow persist en base.

Il faut:
recrer un objet WorkflowApplication configur de la mme faon que celui que vous voulez recuprer, mais attention il ne faut en aucun cas lui associer un guid (rien que le fait de dboguer cette partie dans VisualStudio recr un guid).
associer un nouvelle instance dans l'instanceStore
lancer la mthode load sur l'objet workflowapplication avec en paramtre le guid que l'on veut rcuprer d'ans l'instanceStore.

L'objet est alors prt  tre relanc avec un resume(monBookmark, args)

----------

